# Small prep self-righting metal bowl with internal printed/moulded measurements (imperial/metric)



## escape (Sep 27, 2015)

I feel completely beaten, after much searching I am unable to find a small prep bowl with measurements printed/moulded inside. Originally I had some measuring spoons (½ Cup, ¼ Cup...) and wanted to upgrade, when I looked around I found that the other spoons may have been a better quality construction, but they just weren't right, then I remembered an old tool from a kitchen past: prep bowl.

It was a metal semicircle which had no flat base and always remained upright through weight, it would rock a little, but always go back upright, really cool. However, I need measurements and wanted something with them in on the inside (it being opaque there's no good them being on the outside) and preferably punched into the metal in case they wear off.

The closest thing I could find was this massive bowl, but I don't want that, I only want something that is palm sized, around 300ml or so:

http://cl.ly/image/2w373u103q0C

Does anybody know what I speak of, if it exists or not?

I like in the UK by the way.

Thanks!


----------



## escape (Sep 27, 2015)

I found out the term "Hemesphere" which means rounded base I think, that was out of the blue.

This bowl with the rolled edges is very similar to what I was after, but too big:

http://www.wayfair.com/Paderno-Worl...ng-Bowl-in-Stainless-Steel-11951-WCS3961.html

The following bowl from John Lewis here in the UK was the right size at 8.5cm, with rolled edges and even comes with a white exterior finish, but they've yet to get back to me as to whether it is self-righting or has a rounded base.

ref: http://m.johnlewis.com/mt/www.johnl..._jtt_v_from_product=un_product_27#page_loaded


----------



## escape (Sep 27, 2015)

I received the bowl an here is what I thought of it:

Some details:





  








<untitled> 2.png




__
escape


__
Oct 7, 2015








b/c: 2995 8733

Prep Bowl
White
Kohn Lewis plc
SW1E 5NN
Made in India
£3.00

I wanted something to replace my measuring spoon, it's an American measure of "½ Cup" (125ml) and the John Lewis cup will take that, leaving around 0.5cm before the rim so it won't be full to the brim and that gives me options:





  








<untitled> 1.png




__
escape


__
Oct 7, 2015








Another issue was self-righting (I don't know if all bowls this but it wasn't mentioned on the website and their email reply to me did not include anything about it) and it does. However, it will self-right quicker if sitting in water, rather than a dry surface. It has a flat base, not the Hemisphere design I was looking for, but it's a sturdy enough width to give it good balance.

Next was magnetism: it reacted to it, but only just. I think it may well be a composite (although the material is listed as "Stainless Steel") because it only just hints at being magnetic around it's body (both inside and out), however along the lip (which is curled) it is stronger and can be lifted with the force of magnetism winning over gravity as a result of a doubling of the material.

For me I use a lot of neodymium magnets in my kitchen to hang utensils and don't want any sudden surprises when holding liquids in this small bowl, so not being [very] magnetic is a plus for me:





  








<untitled>.png




__
escape


__
Oct 7, 2015








Finally, the finish. It's only a £3 cup and the white exterior finish is just a spray on finish which isn't very flattering when it comes right up to the lip:





  








<untitled> (1).png




__
escape


__
Oct 7, 2015








Conclusion:

Well, it doesn't have the inner measurements of the "blinQ Prep Bowl w/ Lid Simply White" like I wanted, however I was hoping to find something that would have them actually moulded into the cup incase of erosion like with the "Winco 6-Cup Measuring Bowl, Stainless Steel" and unfortunately had a flat base over the Hemisphere design of "Hemisphere Mixing Bowl in Stainless Steel by Paderno World Cuisine".

But, it is locally available in the UK, for an excellent price (£3) and will take the ½ Cup (135ml) measure to replace that spoon, isn't strongly magnetic (avoiding surprises), looks good from a distance and the compromises I made I think balance out, for now..


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Interesting search. If you are still interested in finding a bowl, I would suggest trying the foreign markets. 

I live in NY state. Many of the markets run by and for immigrants carry many products you can't find in typical American markets. 

I don't know if it is the same in the UK but it might be worth a look. 

Next time I go to the local market I'll take a look at what bowls they offer.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Spoiler....if you already use a scale just ignore the below as it is more IMO than anything else. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

I don't really understand your hunt for this Holy Grail of measuring cups but thought to offer a few words of wisdom... some "pearls" you might say.

Most (dry) measuring cups, spoons (whatever) are not accurate when compared side by side.

A great deal of the liquid measures have the same problem.

Depending on the manufacturer, technique and humidity... flour, (for example) can be off quite a bit.

Does it matter ?

Prolly not.. unless you are baking.

After all... Ina Garten just scoops and dumps and she has become a wealthy woman (between the audible slurping of her saliva and the afore mentioned method I have had to stop watching her shows lol).

My beloved Gma Van used mostly tea cups and different sized (silver...a true southern cook lol) spoons (as well as the palm of her poor arthritic hands) most of the time.

Then again she wrote most of her own recipes (not saying she INVENTED them all, just tweaked most of her more popular treats).

So my basic training was using "store bought" measuring cups and spoons.

If you are still here.... have you thought about using a scale?

Just sayin'.

OBTW..... good luck with your search.

I too can get a "bee in my bonnet" and drive myself nuts when looking for something that proves allusive.

mimi

Welcome to Chef Talk!

m.


----------



## escape (Sep 27, 2015)

chefwriter said:


> Interesting search. If you are still interested in finding a bowl, I would suggest trying the foreign markets.
> 
> I live in NY state. Many of the markets run by and for immigrants carry many products you can't find in typical American markets.
> 
> ...


I did begin to think that nearing the end ...o0 I bet the French have this.. I've seen certain products from say Italy (Chiappa Rhino, or the "KnIndustrie KnPro - Glass Pot Ø24") or the Danish designed "Menu Juuri Storage Glass Kitchen Cookware and Serveware", so am sure that if Google Translate worked better I may be getting what I was looking for.

If not, then I suppose I could go on to Kickstarter and create one myself!


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Try the asian markets. This sounds like something right up their alley. I constantly find clever kitchen ware in our local Asian market. We also have an African market, Halal and two or three Indian markets. They all sell different cooking utensils not typically found in more mainstream markets. 

And of course, if you find what you are looking for, by all means come back and show us a picture.


----------



## escape (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes, that's right, those markets probably do, but I'm not sure where they are in London and don't have the free time to browse, but I suppose I'm just being lazy.

I'm not sure why, but a lot of the hyper links I had in that review had gone missing and there doesn't seem to be a way to edit them back in either. I had to submit my posts before they were approved as I am new, perhaps there's something missing in that process that doesn't account for the links?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

We have this set that we won at some type of auction


sorry, I reread and these are to large for you.


----------



## escape (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes, the inner measurements are there and they're a dead giveaway for the size.

Also, I don't need a spout, nor a handle, but thanks for your help!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I've been following this thread with some interest.  Actually a curiousity, because I've been plugging away in commercial kitchens for a lifetime, and I fail to see  the logic of these little bowls.  I understand the logic of wanting prep bowls, though.

What I'm suggesting is a paradigm shift....

You buy meat by weight, you buy flour by weight, butter, sugar, produce, etc.  In order for  us cooks to make a buck, we need to know what ingredients cost so we know how much to charge for the finished product. n Everything is portioned by weight.  Makes costing out recipies sooooo much easier, makes doing inventory a whole lot faster and accurate

So why do you need volume measurements?

Whatchyaneed is a digital scale.  Cheap ones going up to 2-5 kg are under 30 bucks, cheaper than a decent knife or pot, right?  Every ingredient has weight, pop the prep bowl on the scale, hit tare, fill up until the scale reads the required amount.  No need for scant cups, heaping cups, sifted and flattened, of tbsps. of butter.  Just weight.

Cooks and bakers have been doing it for centuries now...............


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

http://www.target.com/p/chefs-2-pie...pdf&srccode=cii_5784816&cpncode=45-85958706-2


----------

